# [SOLVED] Asus P5W DH DELUXE -no boot



## Ilya (Sep 4, 2007)

Hello,

I was trying to install a new cpu onto this board ( Pentium Dual-Core Processor E2200, LGA775, 2.20 GHz , 1MB L2 Cache, 800 MHz FSB )
but after the installation the board wont boot. 
the board itself was tested with the old CPU and it worked.

I've updated the bios to the latest version, tested the new CPU with a different board(worked fine).

Thank You in advance.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Asus P5W DH DELUXE -no boot*

What was the old processor? Did the old processor have the same type of clamps for the heatsink/cpu fan as the new one. It almost sounds like you may have a leg on the CPU/Heatsink clamp that is not snapped clear down in. They are a PITA, so take a look at that issue.

Also, what type of thermal paste did you use? That might also be something to consider.

Lastly, what are the symptoms, like what does it do when you hit the on button with the new CPU in there?


----------



## Ilya (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: Asus P5W DH DELUXE -no boot*

Thank you for the replay Tumbleweed36.
The CPU/Heatsink are similar to the old one, didnt use any thermal paste for CPU installation.
old CPU spec.:
Intel QX6850, Core 2 EXTREME 3.00GHz/8M/1333/05B


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Asus P5W DH DELUXE -no boot*

YOU MUST use some type of thermal solution (paste or factory pad [yuck] when you put the CPU/Hetsink together) when building a unit. Please do not even attempt to run it without one or the other or you might burn something up quickly.


----------



## Ilya (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: Asus P5W DH DELUXE -no boot*



Tumbleweed36 said:


> YOU MUST use some type of thermal solution (paste or factory pad [yuck] when you put the CPU/Hetsink together) when building a unit. Please do not even attempt to run it without one or the other or you might burn something up quickly.


i bought the thermal paste ( OCZ Freeze ) applied the on the CPU and still looks like it have the same symptoms. ( computer is powering on everything lights up but no boot :sigh

any other suggestions what could be the cause for this problem please help. 
Thanks.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Asus P5W DH DELUXE -no boot*

Disconnect everything except the ATX connector, +12 molex connector, CPU/Heatsink, CPU/Heatsink fan, Off/On switch, one stick of memory, video card, monitor, keyboard and mouse and try to fire it up and see what happens.


----------



## Ilya (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: Asus P5W DH DELUXE -no boot*

disconnected everything as you said, but still no boot.
i was looking if the light on the keyboard goes on but it didnt so i was thinking if it could be something to do with jumpers on the board, could be that one is preventing from the power to turn on.

thanks.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Asus P5W DH DELUXE -no boot*

Take the memory out and see if it beeps at you when you power it on. If not, then that narrows it down somewhat.


----------



## Ilya (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: Asus P5W DH DELUXE -no boot*

the computer beeps after i took all the memory out. hope it helps because i have no idea what it could be.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Asus P5W DH DELUXE -no boot*

What power supply on this rig and please list brand name and watts. The beeping tells me that there is life in that motherboard and most likely the CPU, but leads me to believe that you may have a power issue. 

Another thing, what video card are you using?


----------



## Ilya (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: Asus P5W DH DELUXE -no boot*

PSU spec. : 
OCZ Technology- OCZGXS700 700W

The video card is brand new. I've tested it and it worked ok.
SPEC.: GF 8400GS 256MB on board supporting 512MB DDR2


----------



## Ilya (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: Asus P5W DH DELUXE -no boot*

found the source of the problem , it was a jumper on the board CI RTC jumper took it out and put back in, computer was working fine .
thank you Thmbleweed36 for all the help.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Asus P5W DH DELUXE -no boot*

We are glad you have it sorted out. Don't be a stranger on here, stick around and enjoy the forum.


----------

